# Study in Belfast/Aberdeen?



## 1DNS (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking at going to go to graduate school at Belfast or Aberdeen, and am wondering how they compare in terms of cost of living, quality of life, and so on. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1DNS said:


> I am looking at going to go to graduate school at Belfast or Aberdeen, and am wondering how they compare in terms of cost of living, quality of life, and so on. I appreciate any feedback.


I'd say if you want an exciting, studenty 'happening' sort of place, go for Belfast. It's a vibrant city full of smart bars, interesting shops and restaurants, and with a large student population, there are lots going on musically and culturally, in term-time at least. The peace dividend since the Good Friday Agreement has seen Belfast attract a lot of inward investment, sprucing up entire areas and renovating old buildings. Also you will be well placed to explore the wonderful corner of Ireland, with Antrim coast, Mourne mountains and rugged coastline of Donegal within easy reach. Galway and Dublin are also a few hours by bus. The cost of living will be lower than Aberdeen, which, though a pleasant place (the Granite City) and some beautiful scenery around (the Highlands), has higher prices because of the oil and gas industry. It will also be colder in Aberdeen, being further north and east, though marginally drier.


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

These are my opinion and experience so far:

Belfast:
It is a great place which i have experienced first hand with great Northern Irish people and their history. Now when you consider Belfast , it will also depend on which University you apply to. Queens university is very good , UK top 30 , good ratings in engineering , maths , architecture and Law at PG level. The university is located near town CBD around night clubs , bars ETC. But the student areas , where most students rent accommodation is not a recommended area to live according to most parents around Belfast (2008) .
The other university is Ulster University , which is the biggest Uni in Ireland.Campuses are spread across the country , but i cant say much about the academic ratings as i have less knowledge of this institute. You might be commuting to college outside the city (belfast) or stay near college (Jordan's town , Maggee etc) 

2)The rentals are affordable and i think its one of the most affordable places to live in the UK.

Aberdeen.

It is Great too , possibly greater than Belfast. It is a student city with four universities concentrated around the town. In the past , it has attracted people like Prince William to study there at St Andrews.There are more international students in Aberdeen than in Belfast.This causes rentals in Aberdeen to be more higher and possibly equivalent to Edinburgh.Much of this being caused by the OIL industry. 

I would not want to write a biased review , this little information should give you a picture of your destiny and help you decide. Do some further research for yourself and i think , either way , you wont regret your decision . Both cities are great especially the communities.

Good luck.

tmash

Sponsor an HIV orphanage through WC2010 T-Shirt.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tmash said:


> Aberdeen.
> 
> It is Great too , possibly greater than Belfast. It is a student city with four universities concentrated around the town. In the past , it has attracted people like Prince William to study there at St Andrews.


St Andrews is nowhere near Aberdeen (80 miles apart), and a very different kind of place too (population: 16,000 vs 185,000).


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Joppa said:


> St Andrews is nowhere near Aberdeen (80 miles apart), and a very different kind of place too (population: 16,000 vs 185,000).


Yes , you r right. I was trying to quote RGU. St Andrews is in St Andrews. My apologies.

World cup 2010 charity t-shirts.


----------



## stephenc (Jan 22, 2010)

I would definately agree - Belfast is buzzing at the minute

Queens University has a great reputation throughout the world and a super social life

Stephen


----------



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

have you thought on the cost of studying? In Scotland it is free but not sure about Belfast. The night life in Aberdeen is the best in Scotland and has a very low crime rate. But I maybe bias as I am an Aberdonian


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

petew2oz said:


> have you thought on the cost of studying? In Scotland it is free but not sure about Belfast. The night life in Aberdeen is the best in Scotland and has a very low crime rate. But I maybe bias as I am an Aberdonian


OP wants to go to a graduate school (i.e. do a postgraduate course), which is never free even for home students, and as international student from US, fees will be quite high either in Scotland or Northern Ireland. Reckon around £10000 to £12000 a year, more for MBA (up to £20k).


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

stephenc said:


> I would definately agree - Belfast is buzzing at the minute
> 
> Queens University has a great reputation throughout the world and a super social life
> 
> Stephen



I think this is biased.Queens has great reputation worldwide but... for what?...I just checked the university league and Queens is as far as 32 in the UK followed by the belittled Aberdeen at 33.(Check the league). If a university cant make it in top 10 in the UK what more in the world...As a person who have lived in both countries i can say that both offer something good. Northern Ireland has a good number of American students and non students, i do not know about Aberdeen. From that point it can be good for you but Scotland offers something unique as well like great countryside , great Scottish culture etc.Make your research and visit both places on open days b4 making a decision.I guess whatever decision you will make will be personal and based on your taste and destiny.

tmash


----------



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

OP wants to go to a graduate school (i.e. do a postgraduate course), which is never free even for home students, and as international student from US, fees will be quite high either in Scotland or Northern Ireland. Reckon around £10000 to £12000 a year, more for MBA (up to £20k). 
To Joppa 
As you have stated that it is not free when did you last go to study? When I did my post grad in electronic eng. it was FREE apart from the photocoping of the doc's £60 for the year. As i am from Aberdeen I would not know about international fees and did not sugest other wise. That is why a lot of english students come here to study inc. my nephew (Bs Chemical Eng.)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

petew2oz said:


> As you have stated that it is not free when did you last go to study? When I did my post grad in electronic eng. it was FREE apart from the photocoping of the doc's £60 for the year. As i am from Aberdeen I would not know about international fees and did not sugest other wise. That is why a lot of english students come here to study inc. my nephew (Bs Chemical Eng.)


English students studying in Scotland still have to pay tuition fees equivalent to England, £3225 in 09/10 and £3290 in 10/11. Only Scottish-domiciled students and EU students get their fees paid by SAAS (student support body in Scotland).


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Joppa is right.English or Non Scottish students pay fees in Scotland.This system was introduced when the SNP came into power about 2 years ago.This only applies to undergraduate level only.
Although this policy has been great for students and politicians , it has not done well to the Scottish economy and it wont do any good to the UK public finances long term.

tmash


----------



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again,

well now you admit that we get our fee's paid. there is away but maybe I should not put up here. Did i not tell you my nephew offical residance is our house not his mum's in Chester


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

petew2oz said:


> Hello again, well now you admit that we get our fee's paid. there is away but maybe I should not put up here. Did i not tell you my nephew offical residance is our house not his mum's in Chester


That explains!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

petew2oz said:


> Hello again,
> 
> well now you admit that we get our fee's paid. there is away but maybe I should not put up here. Did i not tell you my nephew offical residance is our house not his mum's in Chester


No best not put it up as it would be illegal.

Maiden


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No best not put it up as it would be illegal.
> Maiden


Fraud is the word I'd use!


----------



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again

You lot are dumb! :confused2:I did put it up, he stays with us and thats how he does not have to pay, it is a loop hole in the law, he is half scottish. Any problems take it up with the SQA

Is it possible that we can get back to the original question pleeeeeeeease


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

petew2oz said:


> Hello again
> 
> You lot are dumb! :confused2:I did put it up, he stays with us and thats how he does not have to pay, it is a loop hole in the law, he is half scottish. Any problems take it up with the SQA
> 
> Is it possible that we can get back to the original question pleeeeeeeease



Obviously not as dumb as you, my answer was very much tongue in cheek,


----------

